# Do these 2 moles look like skin cancer?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, I went to the dermatologist about my around august. He did say anything that I should be concerned about these moles the last time I went, but I'm worried about these again. Also I can't tell if they've grown or changed. On the bright side, this is a very good sign that my hiv fears are going away. It's just being replaced by one of my older fears. >_<

Here's what they look like now:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/megamanx50/HPIM4977.jpg?t=1270348371
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/megamanx50/HPIM4978.jpg?t=1270348389

Here's what they looked like before I'd think just a little before june 2009:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/megamanx50/HPIM1656.jpg?t=1270348206
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/megamanx50/HPIM1652.jpg?t=1270348243

Here's what they looked like even before that...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/megamanx50/HPIM0010.jpg?t=1270347631
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v94/megamanx50/HPIM1144.jpg?t=1270347895


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

They just look like regular moles.

A while back I had a very serious sunburn on my upper back. A year after a bunch of moles and freckles appeared because of skin damage. This could be a similar case. 

Aside from that, I have a huge mole on my upper chest. My doc said it looked fine despite the fact it had doubled in size. Apparently they can grow as your skin naturally grows.

A technique to keep track is to use clear plastic sheets like people use on overhead projectors. You can purchase them from staples or even walmart (i think). Cut out a 5cm square and trace the mole with a sharpie. Date it. Then trace another one in 3 months and continue. If you notices changes have it looked into.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

They look fine. I've got tons of moles that change all the time. Some of them are raised, some of them have an odd shape and some of them have varying colours, and none of them are cancerous. Stop worrying.


----------



## Tommygunz (Oct 6, 2009)

no, not skin cancer, but the eyes of a smiley face............ yes.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Not cancer. 

Do a google image search for cancerous mole and you'll see that the differences are very much not subtle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Definitely not cancer - hypochondriasis, part of SA.

There are distinct characteristics of melanoma - you don't have it. I have a bunch of those moles and am not worried about them. If you have questions, ask a skin doctor. Those spots haven't even changed in the timespan you gave.

Nothing to worry about, man.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Cancer, probably not. Hypochondriasis, most definitely.

I've been there


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.blacksalve.info/

try this stuff out... even if it's not cancer it still will kill any type of growth on your body. my mom used it with great success.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You could get a biopsy just to make sure it isn't malignant. Seems like the logical thing to do and it could also put your worries aside.


----------



## xhristy0506 (Feb 2, 2011)

yes, it is a mole, but it seems not to be cancerous. It looks like just an ordinary one.  Having a mole could embarrassing and irritating. I also have a mole, and I want to get rid of it. I want it to be removed through surgery or laser, but it is very expensive, I am searching all over the net to find a way to get rid of this. I'll be getting back to you, to check and find for a way on how to eradicate it. =D


----------



## xhristy0506 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is the thing that I have found, I read all over it, this might help you from your problem . http://tinyurl.com/wartsgone Better check it! Hope this heps yah! =D Goodluck! )


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

The following ABCDEs are important signs of moles that could be skin cancer. If a mole displays any of the signs listed below, have it checked immediately by a dermatologist:


 *A*symmetry: One half of the mole does not match the other half
 *B*order: The border or edges of the mole are ragged, blurred, or irregular
 *C*olor: The mole has different colors or it has shades of tan, brown, black, blue, white, or red
 *D*iameter: The diameter of the mole is larger than the eraser of a pencil
 *E*levation: The mole appears elevated (raised from the skin)

From WebMD http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/screening-moles-cancer


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

None of us on here are doctors..this isn't the best place to post this


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread is almost ten months old, and is an old issue. :stu


----------

